# Post-Term Pregnancy DX



## bundydelly (Jul 27, 2017)

There seems to be a debate here in my office about the use of O48.0 for post-term. If the record indicates that the patient is 40/3, they are wanting to use that code. I am reading the definition of that code as "Pregnancy over 40 COMPLETED weeks to 42 completed weeks". Meaning the patient has to have gotten through her entire 40th week. Even the March of Dimes defines Full Term pregnancy as 39 weeks to 40 weeks 6 days. So a patient documented as 40/3 would still get the dx of O80. And I'm seeing them code Z3A.40 with the O48.0, which to me contradicts. Does anyone else see the definition as I do, or am I just reading it wrong? TIA.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jul 27, 2017)

Post-term pregnancy is defined as pregnancy that continues after 40 *completed* weeks to 42 completed weeks.  It seems clear that this code would be appropriate at the completion of the 40th week of pregnancy.


----------

